# permanence



## anneta

Hola! He leido en un texto la siguiente frase: " la permanence de l'UMP était incendiée...". 
  ¿ qué signfica permanence? ¿ es la sede de l'UMP?
  SALUDOS


----------



## Yul

Bonjour anetta,

Dans le domaine politique, la permanence c'est:

1-Service responsable du fonctionnement continu d’un organisme (Lors du Conseil exécutif national  qui réunit la permanence du parti et les présidents des associations, les échanges ont été houleux).
2-lieu où se tient ce service (Le 6 mars, une réunion de l’exécutif national a lieu à la permanence du parti).
Yul


----------



## Isab

Hola! No se como traducir esto, porque 
"guardias telefonicas" no me parece bien... El contexto es un asociación de terapia familiar. Yo hacia "permanences telephoniques" o sea: recepcion de las nuevas demandas, orientación, apoyo de las familias a fuera de las consultas, trabajo de red.
Gracias


----------



## lpfr

"Guardias telefónicas" semble plus usité, mais "permanencias telefónicas" a 233 entrées en Google.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Me parece que corresponde al "teléfono de ayuda" o "teléfono de atención a...".

En tu caso, te ocupabas de  atender el teléfono de ayuda a... o de atención a...


----------



## Montepinar

En la línea de lo que decís, me suena "teléfono de guardia"


----------



## grandluc

servicio de teléfono...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que puedes decir: *Asistencia telefónica*.


----------



## mapama

Hola de nuevo, 

Tengo que traducir "Permanence P.J" y además de leer vuestras propuestas en wordreferente, he visto en esta página

http://www.ca-bourges.justice.fr/index.php?rubrique=151&ssrubrique=10324&article=16871

que "La permanence est la direction concrète de la police judiciaire"

Pero ¿sabéis si se traduciría como *Jefatura* de la Policía Judicial o *Comisaría* de la P.J.?

En español existe la _Comisaría General de la Policía J_udicial, pero sé que la estructura de dicho cuerpo difiere en Francia.

Contexto: Texto de Roger Borniche. Principio de capítulo, un policía llama por teléfono al comisario jefe:
-          Permanence P.J., monsieur le principal. On a un double meurtre boulevard de Montmorency, chez Graniouze. Henriot est sur place. Je vous envoie une voiture ?

Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Servicio permanente de la policía judicial*, Señor...
Permanence=_ service assurant le fonctionnement ininterrompu d'un organisme_ (Maxidico).


----------



## mapama

Gurg

Entonces 
¿Servicio permanente es lo mismo que servicio de guardia?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Te he dado la definición; es casi lo mismo pero _guardia_ conlleva una idea de vigilancia y protección que no tiene "servicio permanente" más administrativo, digamos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


GURB said:


> _guardia_ conlleva una idea de vigilancia y protección que no tiene "servicio permanente" más administrativo, digamos.


- _de guardia_ se emplea sin esta connotation de vigilancia y protección. Así tenemos juzgados, farmacias de guardia... (RAE)


> *de **~**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. En cumplimiento del servicio o de *guardia.* _Estar, entrar de guardia_


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola


> - _de guardia_ se emplea sin esta connotation de vigilancia y protección


J'ai été effectivement un peu trop schématique dans mon explication. _Etre de garde _(*estar de guardia*) implique presque toujours une notion de protection de la personne plus ou moins marquée (contenue d'ailleurs dans le mot de _guardia_) qu'elle soit militaire (_soldado de guardia_) policière ( _policía de guardia_) médicale (_médico de guardia_) sanitaire (_farmacia de guardia_) ou judiciaire (_juzgado de_ _guardia_). Voyez d'ailleurs la définition beaucoup plus précise qu'en donne M.Moliner:
*5* f. Servicio especial que se presta fuera del horario obligatorio en determinadas profesiones: "_Atendió a los heridos el médico que estaba de guardia_". Les professions dont elle parle sont toujours en relation avec la protection ou la défense de la personne.
Si cette nuance, certes parfois très atténuée, est absente on dira: _être de permanence _ou_ assurer la permanence _(*atender al servicio permanente*) c'est à dire assurant la continuité d'un service. C'est ainsi qu' un inspecteur des impôts ne sera pas de garde mais sera de permanence ou assurera la permanence.
Un officier peut être de garde, donc prêt à intervenir militairement ou de permanence c'est à dire simplement pour assurer la continuité des services de son unité.
Ici la personne de la PJ qui répond _assure la permanence_ _téléphonique_ mais n'interviendra pas sur le terrain comme si elle était de garde.
Joyeuses Pâques.


----------



## duque

En los cuerpos de seguridad españoles no existe la diferencia que ha explicado GURB y que sí existe en Francia.
En España "estar de guardia", ya sea en la Policía o en la Guardia Civil implica cubrir el puesto que tengas asignado, ya sea para intervenir directamente sobre el terreno,  contestar un teléfono, o realizar funciones administrativas.
Espero que te sirva


----------



## mapama

En este diccionario:

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/permanence

Había encontrado la definición que vosotros proponéis y la que yo había considerado en un principio: _local o sede _, por eso mi primera intención fue traducir la expresión como *Jefatura* o *Comisaría*:

a. Service assurant le fonctionnement ininterrompu d'une administration, d'un organisme (el sentido que vosotros indicáis)

b. Local où fonctionne un service de permanence. 
ex. _Vu de nombreuses personnes (...) conduites par des agents en uniforme et en civil, à la permanence établie rue de Tournon, à la caserne de la garde_ (el que yo creía)

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Nada es lo que crees

Hola a todos:

Me encuentro traduciendo un folleto sobre la Gripe A en Francia. Me he topado con el término 'permanence administrative', y no sé cómo traducirlo.

_Des programmes d’éducation seront diffusés_
_à la télévision et à la radio. Une permanence_
_*administrative* pourra être organisée localement_
_et vous en serez informé._
 
_¡Gracias de antemano!_


----------



## jprr

Hola:
El sentido : un servico de guardia por parte de la adminitración del colegio -> por lo menos atender el teléfono - contestar a las preguntas de los padres....


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En relación con este link, he visto en varios enlaces de la web que, entre las diversas tareas "fijas" (o sea: opuestas a todo lo que implique desplazamiento, patrullaje, etc.) que pueden cumplirse en la actividad policial, mencionan la *radio permanence*. De acuerdo con todo lo que se ha tratado aquí, y con otros enlaces que he leído, entiendo que es lo que en español se llama *guardia de radio*. ¿Es así? Saludos...


----------



## cachomero

Hola,

*Radio permance* se diría la *central de radio* de la policía. Igual que, respecto a la conversación de hace ya dos años y medio sobre la *permanence téléphonique* se diría más bien *servicio de atención de llamadas*, *servicio de atención telefónica* o simplemente *las centralitas*. Vamos, creo yo.

Hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Gracias...
Y una más, si no es abuso...
En una enumeración de las tareas policiales, se menciona, entre otras, las "guardias estáticas", los "servicios de orden" y la *permanence du poste*. Yo lo interpretaría como: "servicio permanente de guardia", pero me gustaría tener vuestra confirmación o eventual rectificación.
Se agradece desde ya


----------



## Juan II

"Le syndicat étudiant Unef tient *une permanence juridique* *hebdomadaire* pour aiguiller les étudiants qui se retrouvent en situation irrégulière."

Lo entiendo como un *servicio de asistencia jurídica semanal*...., conforme a las explicaciones que aquí se han dado.


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Hola!

Si alguien tiene una idea, ¡la tomo!

"Lors de sa dernière *permanence* des gardes à vue, mon amie avocate était en pleurs après être tombée sur un client qui avait la tuberculose osseuse. La pauvre !"

Acá, las "*permanences* de gardes à vue" es organizada por qué un abogado pueda asistir a todos los detenidos preventivos 24/24 horas. La asistancia por un abogado es un derecho desde la primera hora de detención preventiva en Francia desde el 2011.
Enlace de explicación en frances: Permanence Garde à vue | Avocats du Barreau de Dijon

Mi idea: "Durante la sua última *permanencia* de las detenciones preventivas, mi amiga abogada [...]"


¿Funciona?

Gracias


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Yo entiendo que en este caso corresponde (más o menos) a lo que en España es el *turno de oficio *encuadrado en el servicio de asistencia jurídica gratuita. Funciona los 365 días del año, las 24 horas.


----------



## Giulia2213

¡Gracias Athos! Es muy similar.
Fuente : Turno de oficio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

